# first gun purchase?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

what would you recommend for a first gun purchase?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My first gun was a Ruger 10-22. Best platform to start and learn basic marksmanship skills on. Start with iron sights and read the Army field manual The integrated act of shooting. You will be great.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

ghostman said:


> what would you recommend for a first gun purchase?


Depends on what you want to use it for. A .22 is a great trainer, but is lacking for any "real" purpose. Pistols are practical for carry/home defense, but lacking in power compared to rifles.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

get a 12 gauge pump shotgun and call it a day.


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey Ghostman, What a loaded question your asking!
I think it would be better answered if you were a little more specific, are you looking for something to learn the basics of shooting? go with CSI-TECH. Are you wanting a handgun or rifle? Hunting or home defense? Once you narrow down what it is your looking for you will get some very specific opinions. Right now you're just too broad and there are literally hundreds of guns that could be a "good first purchase". Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Tell us what you want a firearm for. What is it's purpose? Defense, hunting, looking cool?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Once you jump in and get one, more will come. My first was a Remington 870 express magnum. At first I was disappointed because it didn't do everything that I wanted, then I realized nothing does. Jump in before they ban water.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just buy something nice that will always hold it's value and is reliable. Don't start down the path of buying really cheap guns, cheap as in quality. Lots of guys shop by price only. Check a specific gun out online, research it before you buy. Spend the extra cash and time, you won't regret it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Does the purchase mean that budget will make it the only one for some time? Home defense or is personal carry most important.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd go with the Barrett MRAD chambered in .338 Lapua Magnum...
Barrett
View attachment 11071

Then work your way up to the .50bmg...

Naw, just funnin' with you. Get a .22 single shot rifle and learn the basics of firearm safety and shooting.

EDIT; Looks like you're in New Jersey? Change of plans...move. You ain't getting a gun in Jersey.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I have been giving this a great deal of thought. Since we aren't clear on its intended purpose, I am going to advise you on MY opinions in each category of firearm. 

Pistol - Glock 19. Basic. 9mm. Doesn't get any easier to operate. Suitable for home defense or concealed carry. I am not a Glock jock, but you don't get any more simple or reliable than a Glock. 

Shotgun - Remington 870. Basic. Simple. You can get all sorts of aftermarket accessories to turn it into anything you want. Great for home defense. Many different loads that cover every hunting situation, including slugs that turn it into a decent rifle. 

As far as a rifle, I would not recommend one as a first gun. I love my .22 but it is limited in its practicality. I really love my AR, but an AR15 or AK47 is not a great starter gun. Also, hunting rifles are too specialized to recommend a specific caliber without an end purpose in mind. If I had to pick, it would be something in .308.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Friend don't let friends buy glocks


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey now..starting from scratch..I would vote for a weak lever action daisy bb gun. If a person wants to skip some steps..a .22 single shot is what the doctor would most likely order. At your age never mind on the intermediary pellet gun thing. Benjamin pump shoots like a .22 short or so they say. Let us know about all this stuff. Thanks.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I was thinking lever gun 30-30 (dirty-dirty) for a rifle. I started with a red rider. Moved up to pump pellet rifle. Then 22 And 22 mag. From there 20ga 870. After that 12ga 1100. First center fire rifle was 7mag. Safety training is key. If mony is an issue i would suggest an airsoft for training then get the real thing.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Friend don't let friends buy glocks


Amen.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> I was thinking lever gun 30-30 (dirty-dirty) for a rifle. I started with a red rider. Moved up to pump pellet rifle. Then 22 And 22 mag. From there 20ga 870. After that 12ga 1100. First center fire rifle was 7mag. Safety training is key. If mony is an issue i would suggest an airsoft for training then get the real thing.


Having been the proud owner of three thutty thutty cowboy guns over the years..I would not wish one on a rookie. Them biotches tend to kick like a mule and make a loud noise. Let us beign with some variant of the .22 family. lol.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Smith & Wesson MP15 sport. AR-15 platform. Super cheap. Usually on sale for about $599 I picked mine up not on sale for $679. 

Doesn't have all the features you'd get with the pricier guns, for obvious reasons but it is reliable, fun to shoot and could get you started on the path. .22's are cool and all but 5.56 & .223 are just glorified .22's More fun IMO. 

I wouldn't start with a shotgun, You'll think everything is unforgiving as 12ga after that.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I heard shotguns called many things but never heard them called unforgiving. they are about the most forgiving firearm out there.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

For a first gun, having thought this through, I believe a shotgun would be best. 
Here is why I say this; If you learn to shoot a pistol or rifle first then you will learn to rely on your strong eye when you shoot - this makes it difficult, or in my case impossible, to shoot with both eyes open. Shooting a shotgun at moving targets requires that you have good depth perception which means shooting with both eyes open.

Once you learn to shoot well with a shotgun, you can shoot any kind of gun. I am not a good shotgunner but I can shoot pistols and rifles well.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

How old are you?
What experience do you have.

Do you have any training with a fire arm.

If not I will not advocate you getting any fire arm.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't buy any guns.

Thank me when you still have money left to eat with every month. I can't get away from the range. I have to budget so I can have enough ammo every month to enjoy shooting 

In the last month I've blasted off more than 1000 rounds of .22, approximately 300 rounds of 7.62x39, 300 357 magnum and 300 .38 special. And I ran out as far as i'm concerned. Lets not mention the new sites and metal follower for my mares leg, tek mats for cleaning, 3 bore snakes, oil, wood finishing products......its a wonder my wife hasn't left yet for a man who will feed her.

Don't buy any guns. If you just have to, start with a .22 in whatever your after. Learn to shoot. I'd stay away from something bigger until you get the basic principals of safety, safe handling and trigger control. When you got safety nailed, you have to go bigger, buy surplus, and enjoy the freaking hell out of it 

*The very first place I would start is a safety course. *


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

OP I just saw that you are from South Jersey, So am I. 

I am planning on hitting the Range this weekend If you'd like to tag along. Granted you didn't mention your experience with firearms and we all just kind of assumed you know nothing. In my experience people who know nothing are more likely to have zero interest in them. Either way PM me if you're interested. I'll be taking the AR15 out and probably the 870 for some skeet shooting.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Disturbed12404 said:


> OP I just saw that you are from South Jersey, So am I.
> 
> I am planning on hitting the Range this weekend If you'd like to tag along. Granted you didn't mention your experience with firearms and we all just kind of assumed you know nothing. In my experience people who know nothing are more likely to have zero interest in them. Either way PM me if you're interested. I'll be taking the AR15 out and probably the 870 for some skeet shooting.


Ahh, that was a very nice gesture, I'm touched!

(Slippy imagines a sunny spring day, birds singing, flowers blooming and young ghostman is gleefully waiting on Disturbed12404 to pick him up for a wonderful day at the range.

Disturbed pulls up to ghostman's house in his 1987 Chevy Conversion van with floor to ceiling shag carpet covering the windows. The door handles have been conveniently removed from the interior of the van. Ignore the eyebolts welded to the floor of the ban with the handcuffs attached to them. Pay no mind to the bottle of an unidentified liquid and the wet handkerchief laying next to the bottle.

Should be a fun trip! Let us know how it goes!)

PS I'm just joking Disturbed12404 :joyous:


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Ahh, that was a very nice gesture, I'm touched!
> 
> (Slippy imagines a sunny spring day, birds singing, flowers blooming and young ghostman is gleefully waiting on Disturbed12404 to pick him up for a wonderful day at the range.
> 
> ...


I am quite proud of my homemade tool shelf as well, where I managed to be able to store my chainsaw, shovel, disposable painters suit(s), axe and Red clown nose ( what Can I say, I like my new friends to find me fun)

Also the upgrade to susension and drive train so we can go camping wayyyyyy out where no one will find the bod...... bonding...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You're alright new guy. A little disturbed, but alllllright.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

STINK FINGER--the man with a hand that smells like------you fill in the rest.
For a first gun get what you like one the is fun to shoot and feels good to you


----------



## SerenityNZ (Aug 17, 2015)

ghostman said:


> what would you recommend for a first gun purchase?


I would join a local gun club and join a new shooter intro programme.

It won't take you long to gain some invaluable experience, learn safe gun handling techniques and determine what kind of firearm you are comfortable shooting and best meets your personal requirements.


----------

